# red jewel



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey i bought a blood red jewel a couple weeks ago . when it was in tank at the lfs it was kinda different than the rest. most were real red looking but this one was red on front half and kinda faded to a greenish yellowish look towards the rear.now its all real faint redish orange colored.will it get the red color ? what is best diet to feed it? it does'nt seem to care for the regular cichlid granules and flake food but loves the frozen brine shrimp . he or she is around 2-2 1/2" long.i have him in a 55 gallon with 2 oscars and 2 salvini's. they all seem to get along well especially the oscars and jewel. the salvini's which are a male and female do get agressive at times and chase the oscars and jewel.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

they relly only get that bright red color when they have paired and are breeding....mine have had their fry now for 6 days and are a bright deep red with almost glowing blue to purple spots...theyre relly pretty fish...just giive them some time theyll show their colors eventually


----------

